# Lorazepam (Ativan) for sleep



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

Lately, I've found that I can't get a decent night's sleep without taking .5 mg of lorazepam (without it, I have LOTS of really vivid, bizarre dreams and wake up really tired and disoriented). However, I'm worried that I'll become dependent (again) if I take it for too long. I normally only take it at night, though every once in a while I'll take one during the day when I'm feeling really bad. Is it possible to build up tolerance when taking such a low daily dosage?


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was on lorazapam for a few months 5 years ago. It worked wonders on my anxiety and depression turning my vacation in Hawaii into extasy. This all came at a price when i went into withdrawl which made me want to die . Unless you plan on taking this drug the rest of your life, I would stop using it before the dose size needs to escalate, resulting additional pain when you finally decide to stop.


----------

